# Gears?



## Puddles (26 Jun 2013)

If I have 6 gears on my hybrid cycle and only really use the 3 middle ones I do pootling not speeding (and also trail a child bike trailer) would I be better going for this 3 gear one

http://www.dutchie.co.uk/classic-ladies-bike.html

or this 8 gear one

http://www.dutchie.co.uk/dutchie-chic-8-speed.html

When they are just one speed would it be sort of middle gear they are set at? (if that makes any sense)


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2013)

why change at all unless your exsisting bike has had it and is beyond economical fix


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

Not changing right now, I am saving pennies for a "decent" one, and because I really love these.

I will be changing because my bike is a crappy 1/2 price £50 one from Argos, which was my first one to get me on the bike as at that point I might have said bugger this after a couple of rides so would not allow lots of pennies to be spent.

I like the features on these Dutchies, the style, the skirt guard, the lock (I know they advise extra lock too) the Dynamo lights all fixed etc the elegance, yes I am a bad bad cyclist person cos I am looking at ooh it looks nice rather than the mechanical features


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2013)

I can't help noticing the weights of the Dutchie bikes. 19kg for the 3 speed and 20kg for the 8 speed.

If it's the style you're after, could I suggest these from Dawes. Still decent quality and quite a bit lighter.

Another point is that having toyed with the idea of building up a bike with the Sturmey Archer X-RD8 hub I suspect you may find the bike overgeared on 700c wheels unless they have fitted the biggest sprocket and smallest chainwheel possible. This is because it's designed for small wheel bikes so the gearing is a bit OTT for those with larger wheels.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I can't help noticing the weights of the Dutchie bikes. 19kg for the 3 speed and 20kg for the 8 speed.
> 
> If it's the style you're after, could I suggest these from Dawes. Still decent quality and quite a bit lighter.


 
Oooh thank you they are pretty from dawes, typical of course the one with the pretty skirt guard is the most expensive lol no dynamo light thingies tho but they are pretty enough to overlook that as not much light needed cycling is currently done I would have to weight that up with future needs.



Rickshaw Phil said:


> Another point is that having toyed with the idea of building up a bike with the Sturmey Archer X-RD8 hub I suspect you may find the bike overgeared on 700c wheels unless they have fitted the biggest sprocket and smallest chainwheel possible. This is because it's designed for small wheel bikes so the gearing is a bit OTT for those with larger wheels.


 
I did not understand a word of that? Can you explain in simple thick person language please?


----------



## RedFeend (27 Jun 2013)

The smaller the chainring where the pedals are and the larger the ring on the back wheel, the easier it is to pedal. You need to pedal a lot of turns to make the wheels turn one rotation (low gear). 

The bigger the chainring where the pedals are and the smaller the one on the rear hub, the harder it is to pedal (high gear). You only turn the pedals a little way to make the wheels turn a lot. 

Small wheels turn more times for each pedal turn and large wheels (700cm for eg) turn less times. This makes them harder work, or as Phil says 'higher geared'. 

It sounds as if you want a medium sized front chainring and a medium sized back ring and medium sized, say 600cm wheels. 

Best bet is go to your LBS (local bike shop) and tell them your needs. If they try and sell you 27 gears and say that is the style these days then just walk away and try somewhere else. Also make sure they will let you have a try out round their car park or somewhere. If not then ditto, walk away. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

Have just found out my bike weighs 17kg "naked" so does 2-3 kg really make a lot of difference when you are already dragging 18kg bike trailer + weight of child (12kg ish) + assorted stuff (i.e. Buckets, spades, lifejackets, picnic, towel, spare clothes, locks, etc) also I have a basket & panniers which have assorted stuff in too lol

Will do the LBS thing when I have pennies all saved up in my sweaty little paws I don't really want to waste their time to much before I have the monies, at the moment I am trying to get a sort of target figure for saving.

That explanation was very helpful too - Thanks


----------



## RedFeend (27 Jun 2013)

Re: my previous post. 
I am a pre metric model. I meant 700mm, or 70cm. 
I think 700cm might require a ladder to mount it and stilts to reach the pedals. I still think in yards, feet and inches. 

Come to think of it I still have a habit of converting to L.S.D. when grocery shopping. Even worse was when I needed a pee at Birmingham railway station. It used to be 1d when I was young. Now it is 30p or 6 shillings (72 pence). 

I've turned into a grumpy old woman.


----------



## RedFeend (27 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Have just found out my bike weighs 17kg "naked" so does 2-3 kg really make a lot of difference when you are already dragging 18kg bike trailer + weight of child (12kg ish) + assorted stuff (i.e. Buckets, spades, lifejackets, picnic, towel, spare clothes, locks, etc) also I have a basket & panniers which have assorted stuff in too lol
> 
> Will do the LBS thing when I have pennies all saved up in my sweaty little paws I don't really want to waste their time to much before I have the monies, at the moment I am trying to get a sort of target figure for saving.
> 
> That explanation was very helpful too - Thanks


I would look at it this way: That is another 3 big bags of sugar/flour you are lugging around with you. Seems a bit heavier when you think of it that way. Next time you are shopping, stick 3 bags of said produce in a basket and carry it around for a bit. See what you think afterwards :-(


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> I like the features on these Dutchies, the style, the *skirt guard*, the lock (I know they advise extra lock too) the Dynamo lights all fixed etc the elegance, yes I am a bad bad cyclist person cos I am looking at ooh it looks nice rather than the mechanical features


Must get one of these.



Rickshaw Phil said:


> I can't help noticing the weights of the Dutchie bikes. 19kg for the 3 speed and 20kg for the 8 speed.
> 
> .


My road bike weighed in at 19Kg on Friday for 60 mile round trip. Puddles is only pottering around, not racing the Tour de France.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

The shopping thing, well yes that is what I use it for some my (bike) weight varies immensely as I go shopping on the bike go empty come back with a good 1/2 trolley load of stuff, i.e. my most usual trip to the supermarket = 10 x 4 pint Milk plus other stuff and I have that in the bike trailer and panniers so I am wondering considering the fluctuations I am used to whether in reality I will notice at all, also if I have the double trailer & it pees with rain the largest small person ( Squidge 7 1/2 yrs) will shove himself in the trailer as well as the smallest (User76 Almost 3 yrs) so with him that is an extra 25 kg and I don't have a problem with doing that.


----------



## RedFeend (27 Jun 2013)

[quote="Puddles, post: 2521815, member: 28178 the largest small person ( Squidge 7 1/2 yrs).[/quote]
I have a squirrel that tries to pinch the peanuts out of my bird feeder. My husband christened him 'Squidgey'. 

How come your ?son got that name?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Have just found out my bike weighs 17kg "naked" so does 2-3 kg really make a lot of difference when you are already dragging 18kg bike trailer + weight of child (12kg ish) + assorted stuff (i.e. Buckets, spades, lifejackets, picnic, towel, spare clothes, locks, etc) also I have a basket & panniers which have assorted stuff in too lol





Nigelnaturist said:


> My road bike weighed in at 19Kg on Friday for 60 mile round trip. Puddles is only pottering around, not racing the Tour de France.


 Was just trying to point out that they aren't light bikes, not trying to suggest that Puddles should be a racing weight weenie. I mentioned it because I thought my knockabout bike was a heavy old lump and that is 18kg.

If the extra weight doesn't bother you Puddles (and from your list of extras it looks like it doesn't) then go for it - they look like nice bikes.



Puddles said:


> I did not understand a word of that? Can you explain in simple thick person language please?


Sorry about that. I think @RedFeend has described it fairly well but I shall add a wee bit:

The thing is that this 8 speed hub is designed to be quite high geared so that it will work well on small wheeled bikes (shoppers and folders) without having to fit a massive chain ring to get sensible gearing. If you put the same hub gear into a bike with large wheels (like the Dutchies) you would have to fit a much smaller chainring and bigger sprocket than standard otherwise the gears will range from a fast pootle gear in 1st to one that Chris Hoy would think twice about in 8th.

My exercise in fantasy bike building suggested that something like a 32 tooth chainring up front and a 25 tooth sprocket at the back would be what you'd need to get sensible gearing out of this hub on those size wheels. (I'd prefer a 28 tooth chainring but they don't appear to exist for this fitment)

I hope that makes some kind of sense.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

RedFeend said:


> [quote="Puddles, post: 2521815, member: 28178 the largest small person ( Squidge 7 1/2 yrs).





> I have a squirrel that tries to pinch the peanuts out of my bird feeder. My husband christened him 'Squidgey'.
> 
> How come your ?son got that name?


 
Cos he was a very fat Squidgey baby hence Squidge


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If the extra weight doesn't bother you Puddles (and from your list of extras it looks like it doesn't) then go for it - they look like nice bikes.


 
Yes but now I have a dilemma cos the Dawes are pretty lol... Mr Puddles peered and just rolled his eyes and then went pale and said how much more than the other one lol


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Yes but now I have a dilemma cos the Dawes are pretty lol... *Mr Puddles peered and just rolled his eyes and then went pale and said how much more than the other one lol*


Oops, sorry about that.

Good job I didn't mention Pashley.


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

I have peered at the Pashley Princess, that was when Mr Puddles knew he was doomed when we walked in to Halfords and I said ooh look a Pashley Princess Sovereign I believe his words were "Oh shoot you know the names of these bikes & can recognise them", then he looked at the price tag and went v.v. quiet then said "and you used to be so cheap to run"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jun 2013)

@Puddles Phil is right about the weight and the gearing.
I have recently acquired the bike you see in my avatar, it's a pretty bike, single speed (no gears), very heavy. A poser's bike 
You can wear a skirt riding it, never needs cleaned or lubed, hardly any maintenance necessary due to the hub brakes and full chain guard.
Although I made sure I could manage my daily work/town commute before buying it, I don't think I could tow a loaded shopping trailer up a hill with this bike.
I too tend to use just one or 2 gears on my 5 speed bike (much lighter) or maybe 6 on my 21 speed (quite heavy bike) but this one really makes the legs work!
For the kind of riding you do, you are better off with a basic hybrid imo.
Of course you could have 2 bikes, one for posing, one for heavy duty 

Points to consider if you go for dutch style:
you might have to walk some hills
changing the back wheel in case of a puncture is a bit more fiddly with hub gears, get the bike mechanic to show you, even better, do it once with him checking over you
check if the back wheel can take a trailer hitch: mine doesn't, at least not the hitch I'm using on the hybrid.
the very upright position is hard work with a headwind
the curved handlebars feel a bit cramped, I'm getting sore elbows after a week of riding my paper bike.

Good luck!


----------



## Puddles (27 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Points to consider if you go for dutch style:
> you might have to walk some hills
> changing the back wheel in case of a puncture is a bit more fiddly with hub gears, get the bike mechanic to show you, even better, do it once with him checking over you
> check if the back wheel can take a trailer hitch: mine doesn't, at least not the hitch I'm using on the hybrid.
> ...


 Thanks @Pat "5mph"

All that is very useful information, the trailer hitch was one of the questions I was going to mail them about.

The hills  the way to the PYO Veg Shop & the Supermarket is all uphill, but it is one of those you don't really notice hill and most people are surprised when I tell them it is up hill they assume it is flat, the other hills I encounter are 1 down the village (that when I was wee, cars used to have issues getting up - I do not cycle up it, if no cars or boats get in my way and I get up a huge turn of speed I can sort of get about 1/8th up it normally ( it is a very steep short hill) so no change there, in the country park we also walk up the hill from the beach too

The punctures, hmm since using those slimey innertubes & getting decent tyres I resolved the constant puncture problem, it is something I would most likely ask the LBS to do when they put the bike together to put slimey tubes on and also ask for a quick lesson on how to, now that I know it is not normal.


One of the reason I want an upright is I tend to ride sat up straight and find the handlebars far too low for me even on the highest setting I have short little legs but a long upper body when I am nearer purchasing time I shall try some out hopefully somewhere that will let me have a cycle around the car park or shop


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jun 2013)

If you make friends with your local bike shop he/she will let you test drive a bike. Sometimes they have second hand ones similar to the one you fancy buying, it might be useful to you to try one, even if it's not the exact bike you want to buy.


----------



## RedFeend (28 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Cos he was a very fat Squidgey baby hence Squidge


Ah like our squirrel then, who gets fat on my peanuts. We have a running battle. He/she (how do you tell from a distance) sneaks in and prises the wire apart on the feeder and every time I see him I chase him away brandishing a bamboo cane. Don't care what the neighbours think. Sometimes I'm in Lycra, sometimes my dressing gown, yelling 'Ill get you you 'orrible grey rat' or similar. Must look even more ridiculous as I can't run. A left over from an old spinal injury. I sort of lurch like Quasimodo. 

Sorry that's nothing to do with cycling :-)


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2013)

For pottering around, I would consider a 20kg with 3 gears perfectly useable. I do it myself in a lumpy area.

The trick is to ask the supplying dealer to fit the biggest sprocket available, would be 22t for a Sturmey although the Sachs 24t will fit. With low enough gearing, these type of bikes are very pleasant to ride.

Unfortunately, a lot of 3 speed and single speed bikes leave the factory with time trial gearing and are murder to ride as a result.


----------



## Shortmember (28 Jun 2013)

As far as i'm concerned you can never have too many gears on a bike.Even if you rarely need to
change gear on your everyday riding trips it's still comforting to know that, if a hill or a strong headwind
suddenly pops up in front of you, you've got the lower gears to tackle them. The dutchie 8 speed looks like a bargain for the price.


----------



## Puddles (30 Jun 2013)

Turns out 2 ladies at Mr Puddles work have Dutchie's - a 3 speed & 8 speed and they do a 10 mile commute on them daily Mr Puddles spoke to them and they said the weight is not an issue to them and they do some hills too, the 8 speed lady said she found the bigger hills no problem but the 3 speed lady said she found tough going so I think perhaps the 8 speed it will be if I go for Dutchie. They also volunteered their bikes for a test ride around too so yay!


----------



## RedFeend (30 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Turns out 2 ladies at Mr Puddles work have Dutchie's - a 3 speed & 8 speed and they do a 10 mile commute on them daily Mr Puddles spoke to them and they said the weight is not an issue to them and they do some hills too, the 8 speed lady said she found the bigger hills no problem but the 3 speed lady said she found tough going so I think perhaps the 8 speed it will be if I go for Dutchie. They also volunteered their bikes for a test ride around too so yay!


That is very decent of them. Good luck. I hope you find the bike you like best. Of course after riding them, you might decide on something completely different! The World is your bike oyster. So many models to choose from !

Let us know what you end up with in due course (you said something about filling the piggy bank first...............can't you just raid Squidge's & Maggot's and pop in an IOU).


----------



## Puddles (30 Jun 2013)

RedFeend said:


> Let us know what you end up with in due course (you said something about filling the piggy bank first...............can't you just raid Squidge's & Maggot's and pop in an IOU).


 
LOl If Only, I am not good at spending pennies on myself especially larger sums of pennies, but yes the pennies are being saved Mr Puddles insists I will have a new bike and one that I _really really_ want


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I can't help noticing the weights of the Dutchie bikes. 19kg for the 3 speed and 20kg for the 8 speed.
> 
> If it's the style you're after, could I suggest these from Dawes. Still decent quality and quite a bit lighter.
> 
> Another point is that having toyed with the idea of building up a bike with the Sturmey Archer X-RD8 hub I suspect you may find the bike overgeared on 700c wheels unless they have fitted the biggest sprocket and smallest chainwheel possible. This is because it's designed for small wheel bikes so the gearing is a bit OTT for those with larger wheels.


 
They are very pretty bikes!


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

@Puddles the Dawes bikes are available at Evans if you have one near, they will let tou have a test ride if you take some photo id.

@Pat "5mph" I was wondering about the bike in your profile pic, is it new?


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> Yes but now I have a dilemma cos the Dawes are pretty lol... Mr Puddles peered and just rolled his eyes and then went pale and said how much more than the other one lol


 
Of course, you could get the cheaper dawes and provide your own skitguard. The crocheted ones are lovely.


----------



## Puddles (30 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Of course, you could get the cheaper dawes and provide your own skitguard. The crocheted ones are lovely.


 
But they also do not have the light thingies :-/ I am peering and I like a lot of the other models here & there but I cannot find one that has all the stuff the Dutchies do, the lights, skirt guards, etc especially the lock I love the lock, it is probably rubbish for security but I don't care I still like that too.


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

Puddles said:


> But they also do not have the light thingies :-/ I am peering and I like a lot of the other models here & there but I cannot find one that has all the stuff the Dutchies do, the lights, skirt guards, etc especially the lock I love the lock, it is probably rubbish for security but I don't care I still like that too.


 
It sounds like you've set your heart on a Dutchie!


----------



## wakou (30 Jun 2013)

RedFeend said:


> Ah like our squirrel then, who gets fat on my peanuts. We have a running battle. He/she (how do you tell from a distance) sneaks in and prises the wire apart on the feeder and every time I see him I chase him away brandishing a bamboo cane. Don't care what the neighbours think. Sometimes I'm in Lycra, sometimes my dressing gown, yelling 'Ill get you you 'orrible grey rat' or similar. Must look even more ridiculous as I can't run. A left over from an old spinal injury. I sort of lurch like Quasimodo.
> 
> Sorry that's nothing to do with cycling :-)


OT but... Squirrels HATE chillies. Birds OTOH, don't mind them at all. Smear some red hot chilli paste on the bird feeder, Mr Squirrel will eat at another restaurant.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> @Pat "5mph" I was wondering about the bike in your profile pic, is it new?


Yes @Sara_H it is indeed my almost new paper bike
Almost new because it was a display model from my local Bike Station never been on road but used for cycling shows and so on, a bit bashed, greatly reduced from new. I wanted that bike, in red, since I saw it at Glasgow's bike show 2 years ago. There I got to meet the young man manufacturing the bike, it's made not far from Glasgow, N+1 helping the local economy, that's my excuse anyway 
My model is a single speed, the Bike Station's mechanic said he could add hub gear for £ 100, I decided to wait, seems I'm coping fine without as long as I avoid very steep hills.
Certainly, the dutch style bikes attract looks from the Lycra clad brigade 




Puddles said:


> But they also do not have the light thingies :-/ I am peering and I like a lot of the other models here & there but I cannot find one that has all the stuff the Dutchies do, *the lights,* skirt guards, etc especially the lock I love the lock, it is probably rubbish for security but I don't care I still like that too.


@Puddles I'm not sure the dinamo lights will suffice in winter.
Haven't had a chance to check out how powerful they are because you need to be in motion for them to switch on, I have not been riding after dark since I've got Mrs Doubtfire (that's her name )


----------



## Sara_H (30 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yes @Sara_H it is indeed my almost new paper bike
> Almost new because it was a display model from my local Bike Station never been on road but used for cycling shows and so on, a bit bashed, greatly reduced from new. I wanted that bike, in red, since I saw it at Glasgow's bike show 2 years ago. There I got to meet the young man manufacturing the bike, it's made not far from Glasgow, N+1 helping the local economy, that's my excuse anyway
> My model is a single speed, the Bike Station's mechanic said he could add hub gear for £ 100, I decided to wait, seems I'm coping fine without as long as I avoid very steep hills.
> Certainly, the dutch style bikes attract looks from the Lycra clad brigade


 
Many congratulations! Tis a beautiful machine!


----------



## Puddles (30 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @Puddles I'm not sure the dinamo lights will suffice in winter.
> Haven't had a chance to check out how powerful they are because you need to be in motion for them to switch on, I have not been riding after dark since I've got Mrs Doubtfire (that's her name )


 
I don't do much after dark, lights are more for dusk when in the winter after school club finishes 4.30-5.00 ish, they do say in their specs the rear safety light does stay on when you stop.


----------



## RedFeend (1 Jul 2013)

wakou said:


> OT but... Squirrels HATE chillies. Birds OTOH, don't mind them at all. Smear some red hot chilli paste on the bird feeder, Mr Squirrel will eat at another restaurant.


Thanks. I'll give it a try. 
Me and Squidgey. Long time adversaries.


----------



## GrasB (1 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Haven't had a chance to check out how powerful they are because you need to be in motion for them to switch on, I have not been riding after dark since I've got Mrs Doubtfire (that's her name )


If the dynamo is 3w then you can go for a B+M IQ front light, they're very good & are more than bright enough for a normal cyclist in & out of the city. They start getting a little dim for proper illumination of dark back roads at around 35mph.


----------



## Sara_H (1 Jul 2013)

RedFeend said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a try.
> Me and Squidgey. Long time adversaries.


 
I've got a similar problem with bag fat pigeons hogging my bird feeders. I've just ordered some suirrel proof feeders in the hope that the pigeons will bugger off. They had a massive scrap with a magpie yesterday, it was like a bird riot!


----------



## Puddles (1 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I've got a similar problem with bag fat pigeons hogging my bird feeders. I've just ordered some suirrel proof feeders in the hope that the pigeons will bugger off. They had a massive scrap with a magpie yesterday, it was like a bird riot!


 

You can get little bird feeders, they don't let the big birds feed from them.

We have big fat wood pigeons in our garden - the stupid dog is scared of them (& cats)


----------



## GrasB (1 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> You can get little bird feeders, they don't let the big birds feed from them.
> 
> We have big fat wood pigeons in our garden - the stupid dog is scared of them (& cats)


Forget dogs, forget cats... what you want are proper rural foxes! Anything much bellow 6ft off the ground is in-range!


----------



## Sara_H (1 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> You can get little bird feeders, they don't let the big birds feed from them.
> 
> We have big fat wood pigeons in our garden - the stupid dog is scared of them (& cats)


 

Our dogs scared of rabbits!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

GrasB said:


> If the dynamo is 3w then you can go for a B+M IQ front light, they're very good & are more than bright enough for a normal cyclist in & out of the city. They start getting a little dim for proper illumination of dark back roads at around 35mph.


Wot? Am I supposed to go at more than 35mph to see in the dark winter evenings??
I'll rather switch on my cat eye


----------



## Puddles (1 Jul 2013)

I did wonder about the 35 mph as currently I manage about 7 mph I decided it was a typo and he meant either 3 OR 5 mph.

Surely?


----------



## mcshroom (1 Jul 2013)

He means that when you get to 35mph the light is not bright enough to see by. I have a 60lux cyo and I'd agree. From about 5mph you get a decent light, below that it gets a little stroby.


----------



## Puddles (1 Jul 2013)

mcshroom said:


> He means that when you get to 35mph the light is not bright enough to see by..


 
When? when? what is this when business you speak of?

Oh I did laugh & laugh

It's not ever never not never not know how going to happen for me, ever at all - nope!


----------



## mcshroom (1 Jul 2013)

You never go downhill?


----------



## Puddles (1 Jul 2013)

Yes but not large ones, they are long gently sloping type business things, except near the river & with the weight pushing behind me I walk down that hill as I do not wish to whoosh out the end of the cobbled one way system down the slip way into the sea


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> When? when? what is this when business you speak of?
> 
> Oh I did laugh & laugh
> 
> It's not ever never not never not know how going to happen for me, ever at all - nope!


Neither do I have to worry about it 
35mph .... should I ever get near that speed I would faint of fright


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

mcshroom said:


> You never go downhill?


I am scared of downhill!!!


----------



## mcshroom (1 Jul 2013)

Come on, there has to be some reward for crawling up hills


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> Yes but not large ones, they are long gently sloping type business things, except near the river & with the weight pushing behind me I walk down that hill as I do not wish to whoosh out the end of the cobbled one way system down the slip way into the sea


Same here: rarely I need to walk uphill, often I walk the bike downhill


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Come on, there has to be some reward for crawling up hills


Erm ... a nice coffee?


----------



## Puddles (1 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Erm ... a nice coffee?


 

and sometimes cake


----------



## Sara_H (1 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am scared of downhill!!!


Me too! I go downhill very gingerly. I once went really fast down hill and my bike started to go a bit wobbly underneath me, so I've been more carefull since then. That was about 12 years ago.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Me too! I go downhill very gingerly. I once went really fast down hill and my bike started to go a bit wobbly underneath me, so I've been more carefull since then. That was about 12 years ago.


Well, I discovered that whatsitcalled "drum brakes"(?) are much better than v-brakes, still would not like to push my luck down a steep hill.
Who's running after us anyway?


----------



## Sara_H (1 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, I discovered that whatsitcalled "drum brakes"(?) are much better than v-brakes, still would not like to push my luck down a steep hill.
> Who's running after us anyway?


 
Have you got drum brakes, Pat?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Have you got drum brakes, Pat?


Not sure: Mrs. Doubtfire has, I think, 'cause it's not v or calyper, neither are they disk. Must be drum! Or hub!
Need to ask bike mechanic.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not sure: Mrs. Doubtfire has, I think, 'cause it's not v or calyper, neither are they disk. Must be drum! Or hub!
> Need to ask bike mechanic.


Yes, according to the spec you have Sturmey Archer 70mm drum brakes. It's interesting that you find them better than v-brakes. I wouldn't mind some for the knockabout bike as I ruined a new wheel rim last winter with all the grit and mud getting on the braking surfaces..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Jul 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Yes, according to the spec you have Sturmey Archer 70mm drum brakes. It's interesting that you find them better than v-brakes. I wouldn't mind some for the knockabout bike as I ruined a new wheel rim last winter with all the grit and mud getting on the braking surfaces..


Oh yeah, much better, rim does not need cleaning, well, only for cosmetic reasons, not mechanical ones.
That's why I got Mrs. Doubtfire, so that in the winter, fitted with my ice spikers, I won't have to worry about bike cleaning between 14 hour shifts.


----------



## Sara_H (2 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not sure: Mrs. Doubtfire has, I think, 'cause it's not v or calyper, neither are they disk. Must be drum! Or hub!
> Need to ask bike mechanic.


 
Mr_H has taken umbridge to my current bike buying plan as it has standard side pull brakes - he hates them with a vengence - it may have caused a teeny argument the other night!


----------



## Puddles (2 Jul 2013)

I got a reply from Dutchie on the bike trailer hitch, I asked them if it would fit & sent them a link to a hitch tis not helpful 



> _We cannot say for certain I’m as it is not something we stock or sell, but you would be unlucky in general to find accessories that are not compatible with our bikes._
> _Best regards_
> _Dutchie Bicycles _
> _www.dutchie.co.uk_


----------



## GrasB (2 Jul 2013)

mcshroom said:


> He means that when you get to 35mph the light is not bright enough to see by. I have a 60lux cyo and I'd agree. From about 5mph you get a decent light, below that it gets a little stroby.


^^ this... though the smaller the wheels the lower the speed that the strobyness stops at.



Puddles said:


> It's not ever never not never not know how going to happen for me, ever at all - nope!


That was my point... 35mph before the light isn't good enough will make it more than good enough for most utility cyclists.


----------



## Puddles (2 Jul 2013)

GrasB said:


> ^^ this
> 
> 
> That was my point... 35mph before the light isn't good enough will make it more than good enough for most utility cyclists.


 

Oh I like that "Utility cyclist" excellent now I can say I am a utility cyclist 

So we have a tick for the lights just an unclear on the trailer


----------



## Sara_H (2 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> I got a reply from Dutchie on the bike trailer hitch, I asked them if it would fit & sent them a link to a hitch tis not helpful


 
I made an enquiry to Dutchie a while back about something to do with gears and received a similarly vague unhelpful reply.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jul 2013)

I think, girls, you need to find a shop that actually stocks the model you like, ask your questions.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jul 2013)

Puddles said:


> Oh I like that "Utility cyclist" excellent now I can say I am a utility cyclist


I like this definition too


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jul 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Mr_H has taken umbridge to my current bike buying plan as it has standard side pull brakes - he hates them with a vengence - it may have caused a teeny argument the other night!


First ride in the wet today: better response than rim brakes, no black brake pad residue to clean


----------



## Puddles (23 Aug 2013)

RedFeend said:


> Let us know what you end up with in due course (you said something about filling the piggy bank first...............can't you just raid Squidge's & Maggot's and pop in an IOU).


 
I am ending up with a Dutchie 8 speed tis all ordered today... I did not need to raid piggy banks, my Daddy has been nice and is buying it for me for christmas & birthday presents, or as he said "because I can" and then when I protested said "fine we shall call it christmas & birthday then come early"

I is so excited I could pee my pants


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Aug 2013)

Puddles said:


> I is so excited I could pee my pants


 

This statement matches your user name rather closely.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Aug 2013)

@Puddles pics of the new bike when you get it


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2013)

Puddles said:


> I am ending up with a Dutchie 8 speed tis all ordered today... I did not need to raid piggy banks, my Daddy has been nice and is buying it for me for christmas & birthday presents, or as he said "because I can" and then when I protested said "fine we shall call it christmas & birthday then come early"
> 
> I is so excited I could pee my pants


 
Awww @Puddles, I'm so jealous. I rather fancied a Dutchie, but not convinced that the gears will get me up my big hill. Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Puddles (27 Aug 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Awww @Puddles, I'm so jealous. I rather fancied a Dutchie, but not convinced that the gears will get me up my big hill. Let me know how you get on with it.


 
I shall tis all very exciting indeed, I am waiting impatiently for the email that tells me it is being despatched & when exactly it will be delivered...


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2013)

Puddles said:


> I shall tis all very exciting indeed, I am waiting impatiently for the email that tells me it is being despatched & when exactly it will be delivered...


 
Well, when it arrives I expect you to immediately ride up the biggest hill you can find and then report back


----------



## Puddles (27 Aug 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Well, when it arrives I expect you to immediately ride up the biggest hill you can find and then report back


 
I shall  I will go straight down the village and attempt to ride up Green Lane from the Quay (it is very very very steep & I have not managed it yet on the 6 speed !


----------



## Sara_H (27 Aug 2013)

Puddles said:


> I shall  I will go straight down the village and attempt to ride up Green Lane from the Quay (it is very very very steep & I have not managed it yet on the 6 speed !
> View attachment 28423


 
Very good - give it your best shot!


----------



## Puddles (28 Aug 2013)

She is a lovely ride and very stunning in the flesh too, turned lots of heads

However, I did not attempt the hill as the gears need adjustment and having peered at the instructions (the email did say they might need adjusting after her trip from the Netherlands) I have no clue so I shall have to find a person what know about them to do it 

Here are some photos of her


----------



## Puddles (28 Aug 2013)

Oh and as you can see from the photo the trailer hitch was not an issue at all BUT I can potentially see a problem if I upgrade to wee hoo unless I grow a few inches!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Aug 2013)

Very very nice @Puddles 
Do get the gears adjusted, try the hill


----------



## Puddles (29 Aug 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Very very nice @Puddles
> Do get the gears adjusted, try the hill


I adjusted the gears and in trying to find the "window" aaaargh, had to remove the back wheel, now I cannot get the wheel back on true, I have managed to mangle to two back wheels nuts and now the brakes are permanently on

I am going to sit in a corner and cry now

The nice repair man has a 2-3 week waiting list unless I can get the bike to him which obviously I bloody can't so at the moment I hate the bike, hate hubby's work for swapping his rest days and being 'kin annoying so now he is working for the next 12 days and generally hate the world and myself for being so bloody useless too


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Aug 2013)

Post a help request in the know how section: there must be a kind, mechanically minded, CC member near you. Pay him/her with lots of cake 
Take action, hating yourself is no use. Anyhow, a good cyclist likes a good tinkering with his/her machine


----------



## Puddles (30 Aug 2013)

Not with a bored 3 year old helping @Pat "5mph" I have now found a nice mobile man who is coming first thing Wednesday morning, he shall check I have managed to set the gears properly he will put the wheel back on straight, and sort the brakes out and show me how to do it all easiest/quickest/best way, he will leave me a list of tools I will need. That way I will know what is should feel/look like and will know how to do it all in the future and he will do all that for £20 at my house  I think making him wet his pants laughing on the phone might have swayed matters.

He also does lessons so am going to see if he will give the eldest a few lessons (one of those he does not listen properly to Me/Papa/Dad) on bike maintenance for his bike.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Sep 2013)

How's it going @Puddles, have you fixed yet? Have you ridden it up a REALLY BIG hill yet?


----------



## Puddles (5 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> How's it going @Puddles, have you fixed yet? Have you ridden it up a REALLY BIG hill yet?




No she has special nuts and I had (as I told the man) cross threaded one, but it was not a standard so there is one on special order I am impatiently waiting. 

Dutchie is also nicely sending a spare nut and also a new back light as the wire was not connected, so the bikey fixey man told me


----------



## Sara_H (5 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> No she has special nuts and I had (as I told the man) cross threaded one, but it was not a standard so there is one on special order I am impatiently waiting.
> 
> Dutchie is also nicely sending a spare nut and also a new back light as the wire was not connected, so the bikey fixey man told me


Bah! I'm inpatient for you do a test ride up a really big long hill on my behalf!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Bah! I'm inpatient for you do a test ride up a really big long hill on my behalf!


Same here!


----------



## Puddles (5 Sep 2013)

I am very impatient I am almost imploding with impatience


----------



## Sara_H (5 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> I am very impatient I am almost imploding with impatience


Awww. Tis awful. Can't believe you've got such a lovely bike and you can't ride it.


----------



## Puddles (6 Sep 2013)

The delivery usually arrives with the nice bikey fixey man at 10.30 we are awaiting with baited breath to see if the "Special nut" is on it, if it is he is coming late this afternoon, if it is not I shall throw a tantrum


----------



## Puddles (6 Sep 2013)

It arrived! It arrived !






Bikey Fixey man will be here between 2.30 & 3 - yay!


----------



## michaelcycle (6 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> Bikey Fixey man will be here between 2.30 & 3 - yay!


----------



## Biker Joe (6 Sep 2013)

Don't you just love it?


----------



## Puddles (6 Sep 2013)

If you live anywhere in or around Salisbury, Winchester, Southampton and Bournemouth you need to use 

This lovely Bikey Fixey Man from Urge. 

Big Bertha is all fixed and sorted and even though he had to special order a nut AND come back twice he still insisted on sticking to the original £25 he said it would cost to sort it all out!

He now is on speed dial on my phone and is coming back at a later date to put on the new back light when it arrives from Dutchie and also is going to give my 8 year old an hour long lesson on how to maintain his bicycle and also give said Son's bike an MOT all for £40 

I shall be attempting the big hill tomorrow!


----------



## Sara_H (6 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> If you live anywhere in or around Salisbury, Winchester, Southampton and Bournemouth you need to use
> 
> This lovely Bikey Fixey Man from Urge.
> 
> ...


Wooohoooooooooooo! 

Cant wait for the hill report! Its got to be a REALLY BIG LONG hill!


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Sep 2013)

Isn't it great when you find bikes fixey heroes?

Good luck with the hill. Watching with bated breath


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> I shall be attempting the big hill tomorrow!



Have you done it yet?


----------



## Puddles (7 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Have you done it yet?




Not yet, Squidge is away this weekend and User76 only woke me up 1/4 hour ago - so we need coffee and stuffs first


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Slackers (say's she slumped on sofa, giant mug of coffee in hand)


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> Not yet, Squidge is away this weekend and User76 only woke me up 1/4 hour ago - so we need coffee and stuffs first


Well?


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Sep 2013)

My breath has hardly ever been more bated. Hurry up, I need some oxygen 

Well, actually, I've just woken up from a kip after being up for over 3 hours during the night  but I'd still like to know


----------



## Puddles (7 Sep 2013)

Big Bertha isn't half graceful for a big girl! She performed beautifully, down the cobble slope to the river her braking is magnificent there was not the slightest doubt in my mind that she could come to a full stop (Unlike the old heap which I was quite convinced would one day allow me to sail down the steep part of the hill and straight down the slip way into the sea!)

Uphill *THE* hill, that I have never ever not never not ever ever ever ever been able to cycle up I managed I won't say I managed it with any decorum or grace and I was a tad moist at the end but her gears work perfectly and changing gear on the way up is so easy too with the hub thingy wotsit.

The only down side is I wanted to smack some lady up the side of her head, when the man with her made some appreciative comment of my "uphill action" and she said don't be silly look it has keys it is one of those electric bikes!

I managed to not shout no it 'kin doesn't its the lock those keys are attached to, I say managed, alright after the hill I was catching my breath


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> Big Bertha isn't half graceful for a big girl! She performed beautifully, down the cobble slope to the river her braking is magnificent there was not the slightest doubt in my mind that she could come to a full stop (Unlike the old heap which I was quite convinced would one day allow me to sail down the steep part of the hill and straight down the slip way into the sea!)
> 
> Uphill *THE* hill, that I have never ever not never not ever ever ever ever been able to cycle up I managed I won't say I managed it with any decorum or grace and I was a tad moist at the end but her gears work perfectly and changing gear on the way up is so easy too with the hub thingy wotsit.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Thank you for your report. You've made me think now.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (7 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> Big Bertha isn't half graceful for a big girl! She performed beautifully, down the cobble slope to the river her braking is magnificent there was not the slightest doubt in my mind that she could come to a full stop (Unlike the old heap which I was quite convinced would one day allow me to sail down the steep part of the hill and straight down the slip way into the sea!)
> 
> Uphill *THE* hill, that I have never ever not never not ever ever ever ever been able to cycle up I managed I won't say I managed it with any decorum or grace and I was a tad moist at the end but her gears work perfectly and changing gear on the way up is so easy too with the hub thingy wotsit.
> 
> ...



Yay! Go girl!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Hmmm. Thank you for your report. You've made me think now.


Me too 
Edit: well done Puddles!!!


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Me too
> Edit: well done Puddles!!!


You've only just had a new bike. It's my turn!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> You've only just had a new bike. It's my turn!


True, true


----------



## Puddles (7 Sep 2013)

Behave @Sara_H & @Pat "5mph" don't make me use the "Mummy Voice"


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> Behave @Sara_H & @Pat "5mph" don't make me use the "Mummy Voice"


I just remembered @Sara_H you have been not well, you can have a new bike of course 
Because the electric one does not count, does it?


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I just remembered @Sara_H you have been not well, you can have a new bike of course
> Because the electric one does not count, does it?


Errrr no! I class that as a mobility aid, not a bike!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Errrr no! I class that as a mobility aid, not a bike!


----------



## Sara_H (7 Sep 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


>


To be honest, we are considering selling it now. I've been using my non electric bike for a few weeks and it's been ok. But I really miss the sit up and beg step through frame


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2013)

Sara_H said:


> To be honest, we are considering selling it now. I've been using my non electric bike for a few weeks and it's been ok. But I really miss the sit up and beg step through frame


Yes, they are comfy, never need to tuck trousers in either if they have a full chain guard.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Sep 2013)

Puddles said:


> Not changing right now, I am saving pennies for a "decent" one, and because I really love these.
> 
> I will be changing because my bike is a crappy 1/2 price £50 one from Argos



I should think you could get almost that in scrap value bearing in mind the weight!


----------

